# T-Shirts for Carry



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I should have thought of this years ago. Buy 2XLT shirts instead of 2XL. Tall size. So I did & they arrived today. Dickies online has them. Hanes, Fruit of the Look & Gildan don't have Tall sizes, I checked. 2XL barely reaches the top of my jeans so not only is my belly hanging out sometimes but so is grip of my pistol (IWB) or outline of it in my pocket. 3XL wasn't an option, they fit like a tent. These Tall sizes come down to the bottom of my jeans pockets so I won't be flashing my belly or my guns in public. Not in stores as far as I know. I looked. I found them online. Different colors. I got 7 shipped to me for about $95. Update, just learned my local Kohl's has a small stock (10) of big & tall size men's shirts also.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Great idea... I have some denim shot sleeve shirts in Tall,,,,while the arm holes are a little large, the length is perfect for covering anything, including the belly.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

When I saw this title, I immediately got the wrong thought. "Why would you wear a shirt that says, I carry". when you are concealed carrying, said I to myself. Then I got a new thought. What would a LEO think, what would a lawyer say or a judge? Chuckle, chuckle.
…Being serious, I'm glad you solved a problem that makes it easier for you to carry.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I was at Walmart yesterday and I saw a guy walking around with the bottom half of his holster sticking out of the bottom of his shirt


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Cypher said:


> I was at Walmart yesterday and I saw a guy walking around with the bottom half of his holster sticking out of the bottom of his shirt


+1


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I live in Colorado. I just mentioned to somebody yesterday it's been snowing here every couple weeks since early October. So, concealing my handgun with a t-shirt really isn't an issue this time of year. 

Having said all that the climate here is such that I can get away with a cover garment all year long. 

I generally carry in a Galco CM with a fishing shirt. Here in Colorado I look like a bean in a pile of beans


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I always wear straight cut bottom, collared button shirts. The look a little more dressy, and they conceal well.


----------

